# Dr.YY.B.Caldwell with a W.



## capsoda (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this guy. Dr. YY. B. Caldwell, Monticello, Illinois. The YY is actually a very poor attempt at repairing a mold, it supposed to be a W. Any info about this guy, the company or contents would be appreciated. The bottle is machine made aqua glass. While we're at it, can anyone tell me what MUXATED IRON is.[8|]


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 27, 2005)

WARREN...the Caldwells are very common...can't get a dollar for one around here...The smaller trial size has sold for about $2-3.00. Company was in business for a long time...I have dug screwcap examples...
 Nuxated Iron...seems that's pretty common too, under $5. 
 Still good finds and indicators something better/older may be found where you acquired those.(if you dug them).


----------



## David E (Nov 27, 2005)

There are three 
 CLADWELL SYRUP MOTICELLO ILLINOIS
 1889.AQUA 3" X 1 3/16" X 3 /4"
 ALSO abm VARIENTS

 AQUA 7" X 2 5/16" X 1 5/16"

 Light blue 9" x 2 7/8" x 1 11/16" This one may be source of W
 Except it is ABM
 Dr W.B. CALDWELL'S SYRUP


----------



## capsoda (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Wiskeyman and David E. Dug  the two a few years back, never knew any thing about them. Your right Wiskeyman, I've dug alot of them but always with YY error. I'd like to have one of the nonerror bottles, W insted of YY, if anyone has one.

  Appreciate the help. Love this site.


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2005)

hey warren im confused about the error, i believe what your talking about is a wierd looking w!! heres two pix one with and one without  both bottles have a p with a circle on the base wich dates in the 20s  happy hunting mike


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2005)

heres your wierd w this appears on newer bottles  mike


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Mike,  If you look at the YY with  10 power loop or magglass you should be able to se where the legs were added after the other lettering was done. Wern't cut as deep as the rest. You can see it in your pic with te light behind it.


----------



## Vintage bottles (Aug 25, 2020)

I just dug one up abt hour ago it has Dr YY B CALDWELL'S Monticello, IllLlnnois


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 27, 2020)

Probably something necessitating "making" a letter "W" so they just did it by joining those 2 letters.


----------

